# Where in the world to go for new years eve?



## fooddude (Feb 2, 2007)

I wanna start planning to travel to a fun city for NYE. There are many large cities around the world, but which would be the most fun outside of the U.S.? 

I was thinking a more industrialized country/city because I am assuming some cultures may not party their butts off like america... but I am naive to which celebrates NYE (ie: japan, hong kong, africa or south america may not celebrate NYE as hard as US, europe, etc..i really dont know)

So where would you go to party your ass off and at the same time have a great vacation in a fun country?


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

*Berlin!*

Definitely Berlin! They do New Years Eve big. They call it "Silvester" in German. Berlin is awesome and parties hard! It is the "it" city in Europe right now.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^Berlin would be a good choice ( I celebrated Y2k there )... but it's chilly at that time of year...

Personally I'd like to try it in Hong Kong - I mean who better to put on a fireworks show than the Chinese???


You'd deffinetly also be able to have fun in Copenhagen - just be aware than we celebrate it with a dangerous mixture of alcohol and fireworks - pretty much like the Germans - so remember to pick up some protective goggles ( available everywhere when the time comes ) 

On the plus side you have to be a one eyed imp if you don't manage to hook up with atleast one random drunk chick


----------



## nelly_the_elephant (Jun 20, 2007)

Cape Town! Summer, sea, beach, mountain and parties!


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Personally I'd like to try it in Hong Kong - I mean who better to put on a fireworks show than the Chinese???


Screw the fireworks - NYE is best enjoyed in HK in Lan Kwai Fong.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I cannot promote K/Lumpur becuz most ppl don't celebrate new year here. 

I think down there in Singapore the celebration is always huuuuuge :banana:


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2003)

Skyprince said:


> I cannot promote K/Lumpur becuz most ppl don't celebrate new year here.
> 
> :banana:


Eh? I have seen pictures of huge fireworks at KLCC and masses of people partying around Bukit Bintang.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Personally I would love to go to Berlin...looks amazing IMO


----------



## Avens (Jan 19, 2006)

London's fireworks were awesome this year.


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

But apart the fireworks, what they organize in Berlin?

I'm really interested. :yes:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

go to Madeira http://lovemadeira.blogspot.com/


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Sydney (Australia, not Nova Scotia) was good when I was there in 2001, lots of fireworks, beers, barbeques, concerts etc and the weather's good, a nice escape from the northern winter.


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

Jonesy55 said:


> Sydney (Australia, not Nova Scotia) was good when I was there in 2001, lots of fireworks, beers, barbeques, concerts etc and the weather's good, a nice escape from the northern winter.


Sydney puts on a top ten New Years Eve! They are the first major city to celebrate every year and they do it up right! Plus it is summer!


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Calvin W said:


> Sydney puts on a top ten New Years Eve! They are the first major city to celebrate every year and they do it up right! Plus it is summer!


You don't count Suva as a major city??


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

Barcelona!


----------



## fooddude (Feb 2, 2007)

I am more interested in party life than fireworks


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Anywhere in the Southern Hemisphere. NYE Celebrations here in Brazil are a HUGE thing, everyone dresses white and there's heavy partying at the beaches. In all the beaches people set up tents and there are great fireworks. The best in the country, however, is Rio, but I think it may get way too crowded.

Sydney's got probably the best fireworks. I think summer has everything to do with NYE, it's weird to celebrate it in the cold.


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

try Bali. Nice fireworks in the white-sand beach, unique culture, awesome nightlife


----------



## fooddude (Feb 2, 2007)

sounds like a lot of votes for berlin. So far im thinkin HK, London or Berlin. 

HK sounds awesome, i just wonder if its a diverse crowd.

How is Brazil for NYE? I'd be nice to party with some brazillian babes


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Times Square duh.


----------

